

Heroku's new timeline style status site - veesahni
https://status-beta.heroku.com/

======
davidandgoliath
Fairly attractive, though I question if there are easier approaches from a
usability standpoint.

------
veesahni
I'd love to see the status site opensourced or packaged and sold as a service

